
CovenantForum – A decentralized forum powered by CovenantSQL - auxten
https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum
======
auxten
The Demo is here:
[https://demo.covenantsql.io/forum/](https://demo.covenantsql.io/forum/) All
messages can be found on blockchain like this:
[https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum#comments-on-
blo...](https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum#comments-on-blockchain)

------
cnorthwood
This is an interesting application. I wonder how it deals with abuse (e.g.,
libellous content that needs to be removed), a DELETE operation added to the
blockchain? (I guess the content still exists in the blockchain but not in the
database)

~~~
auxten
Yes, SQL on blockchain is append-only. The SQLChain blocks can only be
accessed with a granted private key. I think all public chains are facing the
abuse problem.

------
gcb0
decentralized is an empty term today. it can mean so many things we should
just drop it.

~~~
auxten
Yes, you are right. But I really can not find a proper word to describe this
project. CovenantForum just stores all the data in CovenantSQL which is a
database use blockchain to sync "binlog". CovenantForum also stores the
pictures in database as blob.

~~~
0db532a0
P2P would have been an acceptable term at some point.

------
michaelmior
This seems to suggest that the OAuth secret needs to be shared with all the
clients. Or is every client expected to generate their own secret?

~~~
auxten
User private OAuth token is stored in the cookie. Forum clients can share the
same token and also use their own token. Same DSN(database serial num)
indicates the same forum.

------
daniel-l
So, where does the data actually stored?

~~~
auxten
CovenantForum stores data in CovenantSQL Miners which are selected and
organized by the algorithm running by CovenantSQL BlockProducer. For more
details, you can refer to: [https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantSQL#one-
line-makes-da...](https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantSQL#one-line-makes-
data-on-blockchain)

and
[https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum#arch](https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum#arch)

------
foreseaz
Interesting, is it free?

~~~
auxten
First, it's open source. so it's free technically. And, as all the database
miner node is distributed globally(not enought for now). By running a client
you can visit the forum even from localhost, it's relatively hard to block the
forum. But using database hosted by miners need to pay PTC. You can get PTC by
replying to the
[topic]([https://demo.covenantsql.io/forum/#/t/2](https://demo.covenantsql.io/forum/#/t/2))
with your wallet address.

------
xq262144
Is this free?

------
a-saleh
For a true decentralized forum, I would probably prefer
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/) .. the protocol
seems nice and understandable, doesn't use block-chain, just distributed
append-log, based on user white-lists, user/machine is identified by their
pub-key and it works even on local network without access to the internet.

I played around with the git-ssb project that allows you to even host and
collaborate on git repositories stored in the distributed log.

Only thing I don't really like is the reliance on the npm ecosystem, so I am
waiting if they manage to finish a reimplementation of client and server in
rust.

~~~
elcomet
I heard about it already, but I think it has one major issue: the name is
_terrible_. It is ugly, complicated, hard to say, has "butt" in it. I would
never see myself talking to friends about "secure scuttlebut".

I'm not a native speaker though, so maybe it makes sense for others.

~~~
vitoreiji
You're not alone, that's why the Manyverse client tries really hard not
mention Scuttlebutt (but does so in the app description).

